# the poker is looooosssseeeee!!!!!



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

have you seen him???










the vileist and most villianous villian 'the poker' has escaped the most nortorious insitute Arakanid Asylum build for the crawly insane....









first it has to be built:devil:

get some poly









plan out









add extras









cut out basic shape









check









shape









more detail









grout









paint









finished



























and the cellmates









i know its not great but i was off work as my daughter is ill so i was a bit bored
just incase people DONT get it....its Arkham Asylum..start watching Batman 
thanks for looking and hope you like: victory:​


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

That is brilliant haha!


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

That's absolutely wonderful, but you must have a lot of time on your hands :lol2:


----------



## 2liveis2die (Sep 19, 2010)

Wow looks brilliant, seen some more our your work on another forum, some really impressive stuff.


----------



## MrFerretman6 (Sep 1, 2011)

Excellent!:2thumb:


----------



## fredsshed (Jan 16, 2012)

. . . .as ever :2thumb:


----------



## MaxJay (Feb 10, 2012)

love it go0d job bud


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

MaxJay said:


> love it go0d job bud





MrFerretman6 said:


> Excellent!:2thumb:





fredsshed said:


> . . . .as ever :2thumb:





2liveis2die said:


> Wow looks brilliant, seen some more our your work on another forum, some really impressive stuff.





Bab1084 said:


> That is brilliant haha!


thanks everyone:2thumb:



forever_20one said:


> That's absolutely wonderful, but you must have a lot of time on your hands :lol2:


cheers, and not really it was a quick rushed job(just a test piece) so only took about 2 hours...3 with drying time


----------



## mic-b (Aug 3, 2011)

dude thats so weird i was just playin arkham city on ps3 last night and thaught ahhh my new viv cud be like the arkham city....very good though a freakishly like how i imagined it lol well done....


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

s:censor:!!!! another mini masterpiece:notworthy:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

dinostore said:


> s:censor:!!!! another mini masterpiece:notworthy:


thanks:2thumb:



mic-b said:


> dude thats so weird i was just playin arkham city on ps3 last night and thaught ahhh my new viv cud be like the arkham city....very good though freakishly like how i imagined it lol well done....


cheers...its an awesome game


----------



## LadyVampire21 (Feb 10, 2012)

:2thumb: love it :2thumb:


----------



## Carlos (Jul 28, 2009)

quite cool tht fella


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

LadyVampire21 said:


> :2thumb: love it :2thumb:





Carlos said:


> quite cool tht fella


cheers: victory:


----------



## Oxide (Dec 31, 2011)

Just mindblowing.

Gimmie an Airfix kit and i can do wonders,i have tried and failed at stuff for my VIV.

Im gonna have to give you a list of items to make,i dont mind popping on the train down to Brizzol to meet you :2thumb:


----------



## splottlands (Jul 3, 2009)

Niiiice


----------



## alcamee (Feb 15, 2009)

I'd like to some piccies of your other stuff you've done.:whistling2:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Oxide said:


> Just mindblowing.
> 
> Gimmie an Airfix kit and i can do wonders,i have tried and failed at stuff for my VIV.
> 
> Im gonna have to give you a list of items to make,i dont mind popping on the train down to Brizzol to meet you :2thumb:


thanks



splottlands said:


> Niiiice


cheers



alcamee said:


> I'd like to some piccies of your other stuff you've done.:whistling2:


i have loads of piccies


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

ch4dg said:


> thanks
> 
> 
> cheers
> ...


loads of your piccies are deleted????!!!!


----------

